# Best teeth-cleaning bones? (non-chicken)



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am feeding Bianca partially raw and I was wondering what the best bones are for cleaning teeth? Are there any type of beef or pork bones that would be good for this? She is allergic to chicken. 
I've been giving her duck necks but I don't know if those are good since she eats them so quickly.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I find that turkey necks and a split pigs foot give my two a good chew. If they eat it too quickly try it frozen to slow them down.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Pork neck bones take longer to demolish than duck necks - I get them from Safeway. For real teeth cleaning though I don't think you can beat a nice big recreational ( not given as a meal ) knuckle bone - my dogs get one a couple of times a month. I stay away from marrow bones (too hard, and the marrow can give some dogs diarrhea.) 

Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, the knuckle bones. Unfortunately my dogs have taken to burying them for aging in the yard...
I give turkey necks and occasionally pork neck bones, but they do barf fragments of the pork.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I got some lamb knuckle bones that seemed all most perfect also just got some lamb neck that looks like it may be good also.


----------

